# Mike in new Galco ads?



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Is that Mr. Barham showing his modeling prowess in new Galco adds for a holster to hold pistol with a weapon mounted light?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sigh. That would be me. Please hold the _Zoolander_ jokes.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Blue steel? Ha!!! Do not mock professional models Mike! hehehe:smt082

Zhur


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wait, I can't find it! Where? Where?! :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

brokenimage


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Is this the one? Sory about the quick scan, I had to un-pin it from over my bed. :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh for gawd's sake. Doom on me.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

*Own it Mike... OWN IT!!!*

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If only I could convince my wife that I *Own the Night*.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Uh Mike, you missed a belt loop.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kev74 said:


> Is this the one? Sory about the quick scan, I had to un-pin it from over my bed. :anim_lol:


:anim_lol:

:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Work it, baby! Make love to the camera! Where's the wind fans when you need them?! 

I have a mind to print that and pin it up in the break room at work.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Makes me want to go out and buy another holster!!! Good job Mike :smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Work it, baby! Make love to the camera! Where's the wind fans when you need them?!
> 
> I have a mind to print that and pin it up in the break room at work.


:anim_lol:

you guys are killing me!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> :anim_lol:
> 
> you guys are killing me!


I'm just glad Mike's so far away, otherwise _he'd_ kill _me_! :smt082


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang..I had a guy in an alley that sold *ME* the night..I guess I shouldn't have bought that bridge too:smt076 and i was gonna make a mint on night tolls:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Uh Mike, you missed a belt loop.


Uh no, it's an Instructors Belt. I was pretending to be a Mall Ninja!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Cargo pants, "Look at me I'm packing" vest, instructor's belt, gun-mounted light... and say it ain't so.... Is that a SIG???

Ah the things we'll do for our employers...

No jeans, no ankle rig, no glass of merlot... no Glock?



Just kiddin' Mike. At least your stance is correct. Maybe a little more forward with your weight... Get the shoulders into the gun...

LOL

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Haaaaaaaa! You crack me up, *Jeff*! Yes, we will all go to great lengths for our "art." :mrgreen:

Funny thing was, we weren't even intending to use this shot in ads, but I looked so damned cool we couldn't resist.  Seriously, I had to twist myself up and corrupt my normal stance to show the holster to the camera.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Seriously, I had to twist myself up and corrupt my normal stance to show the holster to the camera.


I'd say. You kinda look like one of those guys with the popped collars trying to push his hips out so a lady would see the bulge in his pants hehehe

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alas, the holster is far more visible than the bulge...


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

mike i KNEW that was you ! I didn't want to post up and possibly embarrass you about it though. oops.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rvl8 said:


> mike i KNEW that was you ! I didn't want to post up and possibly embarrass you about it though. oops.


Oh well, what are a few thousand more eyes? It's running in a bunch of gun rags now.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Oh well, what are a few thouasnd more eyes? It's running in a bunch of gun rags now.


Yeah, we were slow at work today and were tearing our way through the magazines trying to get a copy of that ad.

Hey! I have an idea! Next time we get a Galco order, instead of those little mints, could you stick in an autographed copy of the ad? 

I'm so glad you have a sense of humor, Mike. Truth be told, it looks good, man. :smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike, I know you talked about your stance and the "shoot me first" get-up. but the glazed and dialated look to your eye has me wondering. are you safe to be holding that there weapon from the video game holster?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Mike, I know you talked about your stance and the "shoot me first" get-up. but the glazed and dialated look to your eye has me wondering. are you safe to be holding that there weapon from the video game holster?


You just don't know what those lights can do to your eyes! The life of a male model is rough, I tell ya! :mrgreen:

I was actually serious when I said we didn't intend to use that shot. I was just sort of goofing around when they snapped that one to check lighting (the weaponlight was doing funny things when combined with the studio lighting). It was the end of the day and I was tired. Once we reviewed the pics from the shoot, we ended up liking it - aside from my half-lidded, tired eye - the most out of the bunch.


----------

